# 5 leaf 7 leaf?



## Cook_ (Jul 14, 2007)

I have to plants right side to side under about 100watt CFL one is just growing 5 leaves as in the shape of the marijuana plant and the other is 7 leaves ill have pictures up later but was wonder what this might be different strain? showing male or female or what? any answers would be appreciated


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2007)

the number of leaves on the leafs or fingers on a leaf is not important at all. Some strains have more some have less. Some plants put out more fingers the older they get some dont. 

It means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 15, 2007)

Also i was wondering if you know if my plants are ready to flower? both plants are 8-10 inches tall bushy  and have been growing for about a month now One plant is afghan goo the bigger one is Grand Daddy


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 15, 2007)

Yup, leaves don't matter, i have a runt plant with 3 finger leaves, 8 inches tall with a 4 inch bud on her and 22 days into flowering outdoors. It's sativa. It's all about the plant man  size doesn't even matter really.

Onto your flowering question, do you have alternating nodes on the plant? it's where one side of the node is a bit higher than the other. if so then you can flower cause it's mature enough. GOod luck bro!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 15, 2007)

Now how bout taking clones from these plants too keep the strain going? since the nodes are so small where do i take them from ill have pics up in a sec


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 15, 2007)

Well man, if you take clones eventually they'll just...stop lol. The best way to keep a strain GOING is to pollenate one of the buds. You should read up on pollenating etc. if you want to clone, take one of the branches that come out of between the branch and stem at the node. Cut that cutting at a 45 degree angle and make three scores above it, not deep but three scores on each side. Then dip it in water and then root tone, stick it in a peat pellet, soil whatever. Just make sure the hole is bigger than the plant stem so it doesn't knock off any of the root tone. Sorry for the quick bad explanation but i have to go out with some friends now, take it easy man and i'm sure someone else can fill in if needed, take care! Peace!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

